# STOLEN: Specialized Roubaix Pro and Specialized Stumpjumper



## old5ten (Sep 28, 2007)

These two bikes were stolen  from my garage on 9/24/07 in the morning:

1. Specialized Roubaix Pro: 2005, carbon frame/fork, black; 10-speed Dura Ace brakes, shifters, and derailleurs; Shimano R700 50/34 crank, older Ksyrium SSC SL wheelset, Ritchey WCS 4-axis 120mm alu stem, 44cm carbon bars with white/black splatter tape, Terry Falcon saddle THIS BIKE HAS A TON OF SILVER REFLECTIVE TAPE in 2-3" strips and various small triangles

2. Specialized Stumpjumper (M2): mid-1990's, black, front suspension, xt/lx, gripshifts

If you see either of these bikes please contact Oakland PD 510-777-3333 or reply to me.

Thanks much!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

damn... sorry to hear.


----------

